# Fox news is no better than the lying trash tabloids...



## Danielle_E. (Mar 23, 2009)

This is basically why I think the way I do, did so during your most recent Presidential campaign and this just reinforces what a poor and ignorant supposed news carrier Fox news really is.






On the day where we bring back another 4 of our fallen soldiers seems that this news station thinks it's funny. What a bunch of pathetic individuals and small-minded a&&holes. :arg!





http://videocafe.crooksandliars.com/scarce...enate-countries


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Danielle, I refuse to watch the news clip, but that has been my opinion of Fox News all along.


----------



## Betty B (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry you lost 4 more of your soldiers. Sad.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that is so offensive! I didnt even think Fox could sink that low. Just horrible I shut it off midway through.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 23, 2009)

Embarassing


----------



## Shari (Mar 23, 2009)

Folks should write letters to them, telling them that!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont you wish on posts like this, that you could view who read the post but decided not to post? Meanign the ones that think FOX can do no wrong and are THE only word in news?


----------



## Sonya (Mar 23, 2009)

I do like fox news, but this is certainly not a clip that I enjoyed watching. I think all the news is biased in some way, even fox...but they do tend to represent my views more than some of the other news channels, just not on this clip.


----------



## Reble (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Farmhand (Mar 23, 2009)

Didn't watch the clip, we have dial-up and would take forever to download. I think that Fox News is the least biased of the news networks. They have shows/people on there that give BOTH sides of the story. You will always get some bad with the good. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Shari (Mar 23, 2009)

Only News I like is the "Older men in the CBS Sunday morning news", they are cheeky and tell it as it is. Lots of postive news on the CBS Sunday News too.

Rest of the US channels... I don't like much.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 23, 2009)

Offensive, inappropriate, and bloody ignorant. It's especially offensive to the 116 fallen Canadian soldiers and their families. Fox...what a joke of a network/news.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 23, 2009)

Farmhand said:


> Didn't watch the clip, we have dial-up and would take forever to download. I think that Fox News is the least biased of the news networks. They have shows/people on there that give BOTH sides of the story. You will always get some bad with the good. That's just my opinion.


I think if you were able to view the clip you might not think the same thing. This had nothing to do with "showing both sides of the story" that's for sure.

There is no excuse for this kind of thing, absolutely no excuse whatsoever. I can only imagine if the shoe was on the other foot and it was another country mocking the American troops. The U.S. would be up in arms, I know it, and rightly so. You do not attack the women and men fighting on behalf of their country. Come to think of it, why the heck are we over in Afghanistan anyway? oh yes a coalition, we are over there because we were asked by our neighbour to the south of us and our troops are getting killed and some of them (Fox) think it's funny.

All I know is at this point I am past the point of furious here as well as many other Canadians are as well and we have every right to be. I know most Canadians get Fox, whether they watch it or not (cable or satellite t.v.). Those with cable are asking the cable companies to remove Fox totally, why pay for that kind of trash. Many are sending out letters and e-mails to sponsors of Fox news and letting them know just how they feel. It's time for Canadians in this case to say enough is enough. These kinds of reporters can be as ignorant as they want and make remarks that "we live in the cold white north", I still can't believe there are people in this day and age that think we live up here in the ice age and never get 90 and 100 degree weather here in the summer. These same reporters must think we all live in igloos too, grrrr. Well perhaps their ignorant comments will cost them their job this time, which I doubt, but I think Canadians aren't going to take this one sitting down this time. We are just as patriotic as any other resident of other countries and it's time we speak up for our troops that are fighting wars that aren't ours to fight!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2009)

Not interested in watching the clip, but Fox News is and has always been my favorite tv news source. The only one I find that attempts to cover both sides.

Remember the forum poll awhile back? Fox News was overwhelmingly the most favored tv news source by the LB members with almost 44% of the vote and the remaining 56% divided between SEVEN other sources!!!

Link to Forum News Source Poll: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=99230


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 23, 2009)

And I'm certain demographics had something to do with that poll.

The clip is absolutely shameful.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> And I'm certain demographics had something to do with that poll.


Demographics has something to do with every poll





Personally, I'm proud to be a part of the demographic that goes along with what brings us all to LB


----------



## McBunz (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yes very honest reporting...





FOX News got busted splicing a six month old video clip to make a compilation clip appear Biden said the "fundamentals of the economy is stong."

MacCALLUM: Yesterday during a segment on the recent change in tone from President Obama’s economic team, we inadvertently used a piece of video of Vice President Biden saying “the fundamentals of the economy are strong.” This video was from the campaign trail when the vice president was a candidate and was actually quoting Sen. John McCain. When we get something wrong we admit it. We did so yesterday, and for that we apologize.

Nope, when you get busted lying you recognize it. But that's what we expect from the Roger Ailes run operation. They are on a mission to destroy President Obama. Just try to watch one full day of their coverage. I dare you.

Dave N: I dunno about this, John. As the guy assigned to cover Fox for our readers, I can testify that watching Fox causes brain damage. I've lost 4 IQ points just since January! Not to mention the creeping paranoia. Daring anyone to watch them for a full day is like triple-dog-daring Flick to stick his tongue on that frozen flagpole -- you know it's not going to turn out well.

Tags: Fox News, Scandals

http://crooksandliars.com/john-amato/fox-n...onest-splicing-


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 23, 2009)

What I'm saying Jill, is that this is a horse forum. People with horses tend to live in rural areas, and demographically speaking tend to lean more conservative. Of COURSE the majority would prefer Fox News.

If you took that same poll to say, a vegan eating forum, you'd likely have a very different demographic with very different results.

That is why when news sources take polls, even when they only sample a small number of people, they do their best to make the demographics of the people polled match those of the nation. Since you polled one forum which leans one way, you can't logically apply the results to the rest of the nation.

And anyway, the majority is not always 'right', so to speak.


----------



## Reble (Mar 23, 2009)

If not interested in the clip, need to read their comments.

OTTAWA — The host of a Fox News program that mocked the Canadian military and sparked outrage across the country has apologized.

In a statement issued to Sun Media by the U.S. network today, Greg Gutfeld, who led the panelists in the tirade making fun of Canadian soldiers and the RCMP, said sorry for the offending remarks.

“The March 17th episode of Red Eye included a segment discussing Canada's plan for a ‘synchronized break,’ which was in no way an attempt to make light of troop efforts. However, I realize that my words may have been misunderstood,” Gutfeld said in the statement. “It was not my intent to disrespect the brave men, women and families of the Canadian military, and for that I apologize. Red Eye is a satirical take on the news, in which all topics are addressed in a lighthearted, humorous and ridiculous manner.”

Defence Minister Peter MacKay called the segment “crass” and “disgusting” and demanded an unqualified apology.

“They should simply retract these remarks and apologize to the families, most particularly to the memory of these soldiers and to Canadians more broadly,” he told CTV News today.

The five-minute segment, which aired on the Fox News late-night program and was later posted on YouTube.com, features American panelists suggesting Canadian soldiers need time off for "manicures and pedicures." The item aired after Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, the Canadian Forces Chief of Land Staff, told a Senate committee the military would need a one-year break from operations after the mission in Afghanistan winds down in 2011.

*"The Canadian military wants to take a breather to do some yoga, paint landscapes, run on the beach in gorgeous white capri pants," Gutfeld said with a sneer.*

Another panelist Doug Benson said he was unaware Canadian troops were on the ground in Afghanistan.

"I didn't even know they were in the war. I thought that's where you go if you don't want to fight -- you go chill in Canada," he said.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Reble and those that feel the same way, that this was not something funny or amusing and truly was ignorant and crass. As I mentioned no countries military should be made fun of in such a way when young men and women are dying on a regular basis. Those that defend this station, that is your right and I respect that but please respect the families of Canadian men and women fighting in afghanistan and us run of the mill Canadians that find it truly disgusting. I can only imagine how families of the 4 latest casualities that were being brought back to Canada today for burial, how must they feel hearing about this?






. I am afraid the so call apology isn't going to cut it. More than likely he was told to apologize and I don't just hold him responsible, I hold the entire FOX family as there is no way this guy has carte-blanche for his show. Somebody higher up knew about this and gave the okay. No Fox news is garbage in my books and will forever remain so.

The comment made about the RCMP in "their red suits...." was so ignorant oh and how they only have horses to ride...give me a break. Even if they were doing this tongue and cheek the amazing part is that many non-Canadian viewers would believe it. I guess the next thing that Fox news will say is talk about the London Guards and how they have to ride horses and wear those suits and hats while on "the beat". DUH! How ignorant and a##inine. I say to FOX news - get educated.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 23, 2009)

Reble said:


> "I didn't even know they were in the war. I thought that's where you go if you don't want to fight -- you go chill in Canada," he said.[/b]


Now THAT is pathetic. How can someone not be aware of who our allies are and have at least some vague idea of what they're up to?


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jill said:


> Not interested in watching the clip, but Fox News is and has always been my favorite tv news source. The only one I find that attempts to cover both sides.
> Remember the forum poll awhile back? Fox News was overwhelmingly the most favored tv news source by the LB members with almost 44% of the vote and the remaining 56% divided between SEVEN other sources!!!
> 
> Link to Forum News Source Poll: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=99230



Let's make something clear here. This thread, Jill, is not about Fox News, it's about a few idiots on a Fox program dissing Canada's contribution (or their perceived lackthereof) to the war in Afghanistan. All this said, while 4 of our soldiers return home in caskets today




Why aren't you interested in watching the clip?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 23, 2009)

> Dont you wish on posts like this, that you could view who read the post but decided not to post? Meanign the ones that think FOX can do no wrong and are THE only word in news?



I was one of those people who read the post earlier, viewed the video and didn't respond. My initial reaction was "Wow, I'd really be upset if I was Canadian. They should all write FOX and tell them how they feel about that insult".

I didn't post at the time because people on this forum are perfectly capable of thinking of writing them an irate letter themselves (without my input). My failure to post earlier had nothing to do with the fact that I saw nothing to be upset about nor my lack of empathy for Canadian feelings about such disgusting dialogue.

I sincerely hope you aren't comparing those who didn't respond with the people who were on the broadcast. The fact that we aren't all ranting about it certainly doesn't mean that we condone it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 23, 2009)

I am waiting, as many other Canadians are to see this so called apology from the host on the Fox News website. It has not appeared nor will it but what do you expect from a station that allows this kind of stupid reporters.

Someone today on a blog pointed me to "outfoxed" which you can find on youtube. It just reinterates my belief and the belief of many many people exactly the slum journalism that takes place on a daily basis.

Here is a fine example.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IwIRNM5noY

I hope everyone here understands that my anger is at the Fox news and their mentality. If a Canadian station did the same to the men and women of the U.S army/navy, etc. I would be the first to stand with you and condem that Canadian news station.


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 23, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> > Dont you wish on posts like this, that you could view who read the post but decided not to post? Meanign the ones that think FOX can do no wrong and are THE only word in news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, if you will read what I wrote you will see that isnt what I meant. Let me reiterate. There are folks on here who think FOX is THE be all to end all of media. They feel that FOX can do no wrong. And if you come across those posts, you know who they are because they either will not watch the clip to see what FOX is about ( all the while FOX is being so very 2 sided) or they are making excuses for FOXs bad behavior. All news channels will speak first then insert foot up to knee. What is bad about some channels is that they take a holier than thou attitude. A true, do as I say, not as I do, way of thinking.


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

As the Capitol Steps put it:

Box Fraudcasting


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I refused to watch the clip when Danielle posted the link because I already think Fox is terrible, and my blood pressure is high enough without watching the disgusting, ridiculous, shameful and ignorant comments those buffoons were making. I did see parts of it on the 6:00 and 6:30 new tonight. While it may be a satirical look at the news, that program went waaaaay too far. Oh, but they said sorry, so I guess that makes it okay.





Danielle wrote: " I still can't believe there are people in this day and age that think we live up here in the ice age and never get 90 and 100 degree weather here in the summer." OMG!! I can believe it and see it all the time!! Just a couple of examples... I met a couple from southern _Michigan_ who asked what our winters are like! I live about four hours due east from them!! Then, about a month ago, a man in Ohio (parked behind me) asked me, "What part of Kentucky is Ontario in?" I told him it's in Canada, not Kentucky. "Oh, well the licence plate is the same colour."



I could write a book on the uninformed, uneducated questions and comments I've heard from Americans about Canada! (I could also tell you about some hilarious, almost literally rolling-on-the-floor funny conversations about Canada I had with a couple of our Forum members at Convention a couple of years ago! LOL!!!!)

Getting back to the topic at hand, I personally don't feel there is any kind of apology that would be acceptable. There are some things in life that you just don't make fun of.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 24, 2009)

> What I'm saying Jill, is that this is a horse forum. People with horses tend to live in rural areas, and demographically speaking tend to lean more conservative. Of COURSE the majority would prefer Fox News.


Not even that... at that time - in those heated threads - most of those who were not Fox fans had long since quit posting and given up. That poll was only representative of the few who still bothered with those threads. And those who were not conservative or Fox Noise fans were greatly outnumbered.

And for those of you who did not watch that assinine demonstration of ignorance and just assure us that Fox is so great.... you need to watch it. It was obvious that the jerks involved thought they were being very funny a few times (they were not) but the entire tone of their little gigglefest was completely inappropriate and inexcusable. Brushing it off is also inexcusable...

Oh - there was a lame apology...



> Gutfeld issued an apology Monday afternoon saying, "I realize that my words may have been misunderstood. It was not my intent to disrespect the brave men, women and families of the Canadian military, and for that I apologize."


_Misunderstood?_ Oh please - his intent was very clear.

Canadian soldiers die at a rate that is over twice as frequent as American deaths in Iraq... 2,500 Canadians serve in Afghanistan, 116 have been killed so far. That's one death per 21.5 soldiers. 4 died the weekend the FOX segment aired. Real funny stuff. Ha ha. Laugh it up.

Fox should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Mar 24, 2009)

What can you say about that..It just makes me speechless which is no small feat. I feel pretty horrified. My nephew just came back from Afghanistan his second tour there and I thank God he is alive and safe. I cant imagine how I would feel if the shoe had been on the other foot. And to have such careless comments made. I feel for those families who have sons and daughters over there and also for those who come back for thier final resting place. We should be supportive of each other not disparaging.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like they're getting some of what they deserve. Good!

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090323/...al/fox_news_cda


----------



## Reble (Mar 24, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Looks like they're getting some of what they deserve. Good!
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090323/...al/fox_news_cda



That is good news: also incase some did not know.

Canadian soldiers have been fighting in Afghanistan for eight years and have spent the last four in the country's most violent region. Canada has lost 116 soldiers in Afghanistan, the highest casualty rate among allied countries fighting there.


----------



## Carriage (Mar 24, 2009)

I do remember the start of Fox "network". It seemed to me that from day one it chose the sleaziest programing. Poor content and cursing seemed to be the criteria chosen.

I too thought though that fox "news" represented a more accurate "news" service.......

Until I realized that it was just a media method to keep everyone on the dem/rep plantation and of course so busy being at each others throats that they didn't realize this. Seems to have worked pretty darn good cause most folks are still there. Here you see the divide and conquer concept in full swing.

While I've stated it before, I'll try again. Any news service that leads with the slogan "fair and balanced" is telling you right up front that it is truly not the news! News doesn't need to be "fair and balanced", it just needs to be the news and preferably, ALL the news. As this is NOT what is happening with ANY of the "networks" you are not getting the news, because none of them are independant and do true investigative journalism. Those lonely reporters that try, have true news stories that never see the light of day and/or are looking for jobs.

I try to choose news services that do pure reporting and don't care where the chips fall. In the end you choose to either play their game or not. I chose "not" quite some time ago.

While Glen Beck has a rather checkered past with patriots, his stands today as expressed on air are lining up as they should from a constitutional reference point, for the most part anyway. As such he is starting to be attacked from both sides which should and does indicate to him that he is on the right track. He himself, understanding how this game is played, has posited that he may not be on the air much longer BECAUSE he is airing the truth. I concur with him as I've watched this scenario play out MANY times before. If his message is resonating with a rapidly growing segment of the population ( and yes it is!) why would he be attacked as "crazy"? It will be curious to see how fox deals with Beck. If they dismiss him it will prove my points yet again.

He has a video up at fox right now that is worth watching because he is encouraging YOU to do your own work and not be spoon fed the "news". As I have long stated and now so does he, "Don't believe me, go find out for your self". There will always be those that enthusiastically buy whatever is thrown at them. Then there are those who truly want to know the truth and do their own homework. The former I don't waste my time on because there is no way to move ahead with them. Facts, science, physics and a bazillion eyewitness' to an event matter not to them. And answering questions is not their strong suit so generally they attack as is happening with Mr. Beck now. In this case I try to wish them well and say something like "you're probably right" and drive on. I am not going to change their mind and rudeness doesn't help. Only they can change their mind.

I WILL always encourage and back truth seekers and speakers.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 24, 2009)

> While I've stated it before, I'll try again. Any news service that leads with the slogan "fair and balanced" is telling you right up front that it is truly not the news! News doesn't need to be "fair and balanced", it just needs to be the news and preferably, ALL the news. As this is NOT what is happening with ANY of the "networks" you are not getting the news, because none of them are independant and do true investigative journalism. Those lonely reporters that try, have true news stories that never see the light of day and/or are looking for jobs.


Exactly right, *Carriage*. _Fair and Balanced_ - droned at you at every commercial break - is an advertising slogan, not a mission statement. And all networks will have a bias - that is why it is important to get your news from a wide variety of sources.

And the juvenile snickering about the Canadian military from the 12 year olds Fox puts on the air... if any Canadian news service had hosted buffoons snickering about the US military - the outrage would be overwhelming.

Yes - the Canadian military is a lot smaller than the US.

Well, DUH.

1/10 the population.

Far less than 1/10 of the potential financing.

So Canadian forces usually assume a Peace-keeping role which no doubt is giggle-worthy as well.... or so Fox would tell you.


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 24, 2009)

When you have people from many walks of life that all state FOX is biased, one has to step back and wonder if maybe there is some truth to that idea. Just because they run a story from YOUR point of view, doesnt mean its not biased.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this should be seen by every American that thinks (in any small way) what those ignorant men and women think on fox:



Okay...done


----------



## susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

To all of our Canadian friends, I apologize for those cretins that stoop to such lows, besmirching our country's name and dishonoring those who have given their lives.

As always, it is the bully that tries to build themselves up by tearing others down, when in fact they make obvious to the world how very small they are.

So many Americans expect Canadians to kiss their feet and keep their mouths shut...give their lives, but don't dare expect anything other than perfunctory thanks and stupid jokes. And these are our allies and next-door neighbors! With the way we treat our friends, who needs enemies?


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 24, 2009)

susanne said:


> As always, it is the bully that tries to build themselves up by tearing others down, when in fact they make obvious to the world how very small they are.



Too true. Thank You


----------



## Bassett (Mar 24, 2009)

> I do remember the start of Fox "network". It seemed to me that from day one it chose the sleaziest programing. Poor content and cursing seemed to be the criteria chosen.




We have got to be talking about different Fox Stations, you know there are more than one. 2 or more in my area. The one I listen too, I have NEVER heard any cursing and the content HAS been very well presented. I know the name mentioned, Greg Gutfeld, I have never heard of. Must be different area of the country.

Wait a minute if you consider Democrat or Obama a cuss word I guess they do cuss a lot.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 24, 2009)

susanne said:


> And these are our allies and next-door neighbors! With the way we treat our friends, who needs enemies?



About the only thing I can say is that is so true and to me anyway so very scary in the long run


----------



## tagalong (Mar 25, 2009)

> I know the name mentioned, Greg Gutfeld, I have never heard of. Must be different area of the country.


*Bassett* - unfortunately his show is national, not local. *Red Eye with Greg Gutfeld* is on Fox at 3 a.m. Eastern time... but he gets lots of advertising for his show during regular hours. What he has to do with news is beyond me. I have seen the show sporadically - and this guy thinks he is funny - when usually he is presenting himself as sexist, racist, homophobic and most other things you can think of. Bottom line - he is a jerk. And he stooped to a new low with his sneering at the Canadian military - without bothering to consider lives lost or the fact that there is no way they can have as big a military force as the US - as I explained earlier. If he had scoffed at American soldiers the same way - he would have been tarred and feathered, But Fox will just look the other way - and have. If the guy was EVER funny I could view it as snarky satire - but he isn't. He's usually just shrill and extremely offensive. Which Fox apparently thinks is just fine. I guess they feel he can say anything he likes at that hour. Fox would do better rerunning Bill O'Reilly in that time slot...





Mind you - Anne Coulter has said a lot of the same stuff - only she was not trying to be funny. And that is even sadder...


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow...that is just...I have no words...I thought it was a parody show at first...






We don't mock your military, nor do we disrespect the soldiers you have lost - sad that some Americans feel it is all right to mock us.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2009)

Many of you won't like this, but I did finally watch the video. None of it upset me and I found some of it pretty amusing. You should consider the context, as this is a commentary program and not part of a news broadcast. I have no problem with what was said. Not an opinion that's popular here, but it's my opinion none the less and I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 25, 2009)

Jill said:


> Many of you won't like this, but I did finally watch the video. None of it upset me and I found some of it pretty amusing. You should consider the context, as this is a commentary program and not part of a news broadcast. I have no problem with what was said. Not an opinion that's popular here, but it's my opinion none the less and I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...



Jill, let me ask you this ( in trying to see both sides, so this isnt meant to be snarky) If, this clip was of a Canadian broadcast and the roles reversed, would you have been offended? What if one of the lost soldiers was your son/daughter?


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jill said:


> Many of you won't like this, but I did finally watch the video. None of it upset me and I found some of it pretty amusing. You should consider the context, as this is a commentary program and not part of a news broadcast. I have no problem with what was said. Not an opinion that's popular here, but it's my opinion none the less and I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...



I'm shocked...and, actually, quite disappointed


----------



## kaykay (Mar 25, 2009)

Some things are just not funny but then certain people on here constantly tell me I dont have a sense of humor. If you met me in person you would know thats not true



If laughing at this is having a sense of humor well then Im glad I dont have one.

Not being snarky either but how can any of that be funny or amusing? Many Canadian soldiers lost their LIVES and someone at home is missing their loved one as I type this. My heart breaks for them having to see something so reprehensible.

I know to some this war is not real to them. For those of us with family members serving their country it is very real. I really think that we as a whole have gotten way too desensitized to this stuff. And way too much bad behavior is justified by calling it a joke. Doesnt excuse it.

I have to think if any people posting that do not find this offensive had family members serving weather it be a Canadian or a US citizen you would not find it funny or amusing.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > Many of you won't like this, but I did finally watch the video. None of it upset me and I found some of it pretty amusing. You should consider the context, as this is a commentary program and not part of a news broadcast. I have no problem with what was said. Not an opinion that's popular here, but it's my opinion none the less and I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...
> ...


I, too, am shocked Matt. I generally try and respect the opinion of every person on this board, regardless if I agree with that opinion. Unfortunately, in this case, that seems like a slap in the face to our Canadian soldiers. These soldiers are fighting because YOUR government requested their assistance, because we are YOUR country’s ally. I am quite disappointed that anyone on this board could feel that feel amused at the expense of the soldiers from a country who is fighting along side your own.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 25, 2009)

The clip is pretty tasteless, but I'm actually every bit as offended at the idea that anyone in media or allowed to speak on a news network could be ignorant about Canadian soldiers being involved in our war.


----------



## Keri (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess I never watch this program. I actually don't watch any news programs besides the local news. Is this suppose to be a comdey like the Colbert Report or Daily show?? I think the one guy on there was actually a comedian. Either way, you should never mock the men/women that serve a country to keep it safe. That's truely a sacrifice that very few people would make. I'll stick to my local news.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 25, 2009)

Jill said:


> Many of you won't like this, but I did finally watch the video. None of it upset me and I found some of it pretty amusing. You should consider the context, as this is a commentary program and not part of a news broadcast. I have no problem with what was said. Not an opinion that's popular here, but it's my opinion none the less and I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...


And we know you hold Fox network in the highest regard as well. We heard through the election and now as well.

And you will allow me to have my opinion that making fun of men and women who are presently dying in Afghanistan and who are there because our neighbour to the south asked for our help



was arrogant and ignorant and I do not find any of this amusing. Your opinion though shouldn't surprise me in the least and it doesn't.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2009)

Be as shocked as you'd like to be. I'm not going to go with the flow and act like something appalls me when it didn't. You can pretty much count on me to give my opinion (popular or not) when others are giving theirs. Last I checked, I wasn't running for class office.

How would I feel if the same were said about the USA? I wouldn't be offended because what was said is too far and away removed from what is true or what is thought to be realistic about the USA to be offensive. Things don't really offend me unless I feel they either hit too close to home or that a number of people will think it is true. Honestly, the theme they touched on regarding Canada is one I've seen discussed in much the same way on many similar shows as well as in comedy programs. Note the theme hardly revolved around the plight of individual Canadian soldiers and part of what was otherwise said was funny to me.

If you cannot consider the source, a late night commentary program that often features the likes of comedian Jim Norton _(who I also find funny... shocking? who cares...)_ and then be surprised that you were able to find some potentially offensive material was aired is like watching Jerry Springer and being alarmed that there are a bunch of rednecks on stage (my half hearted apologies to any forum member who has been a guest on the Jerry Springer Show).


----------



## tagalong (Mar 25, 2009)

> Honestly, the theme they touched on regarding Canada is one I've seen discussed in much the same way on many similar shows as well as in comedy programs. Note the theme hardly revolved around the plight of individual Canadian soldiers and part of what was otherwise said was funny to me.


*Jill* - I have a quirky sense of humour. Even warped. I love satire. I appreciate well written snark. I find humour in things that many loathe. A lot of the things they said - like sneering at the Mounties - made me smile - mainly at how lame and predictable it was as are the usual Canadian jokes. At least they did not rehash the usual *eh* or *oot and aboot* routines... but sneering at miiltary when soldiers have DIED is beyond tasteless and has nothing to do with comedy. Nothing. And even my snarky sense of humour was left going... _Errrrrrm... NO._ Yeah - joke about the lack of Canadian nuclear submarines and aircraft carriers etc.



- but there is a line you should not cross. Even his apology... wasn't. Ignorance is no excuse.

You will have to explain how that was amusing - especially to the families of those Canadian soldiers who died while aiding their allies. And also why Fox has an actual so-called "comedy" show on a news network. I have watched Red Eye quite a few times as I am a night owl (and I make sure I get a feel for ALL news outlets) - what Greg says can even make *me* cringe at times. Greg has often stepped over the line in the past with his comments - and if I have occasionally felt that way with my admittedly warped sense of humour - he must be waaaay out of line.



Most of the time he is simply lame - and trying too hard to be funny. At least _The Daily Show _and _Colbert Report_ are on the Comedy station - they are not given a slot on a major news network that prides itself on the incessant _fair and balanced _slogan that they never let you forget.



> Things don't really offend me unless I feel they either hit too close to home or *that a number of people will think it is true*.


*Jill *- many Americans do think what those so-called comedians said is true. It must be true - it is on Fox News!!

And if some think we are offended because it hit "too close to home" and Canadians really are a gormless lot living in a pathetic country with useless armed forces that deserves to be invaded and everything about them is laughable... whatever.

We are more than capable of laughing at ourselves and do... no one snarks on Canada better than Canadians!!



Some Canadian comedy/satire shows - like _Kids in the Hall_ - did not make the crossover to American TV well as by the time CBS had everything that was deemed too offensive/touchy for American TV deleted, there was not much left. Heh. Canadians are more than capable of appreciating edgy humour.

But Greg stepped across that invisible line between satire and poor taste/bad judgement.

Soldiers dying is just not funny.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jill said:


> Be as shocked as you'd like to be. I'm not going to go with the flow and act like something appalls me when it didn't. You can pretty much count on me to give my opinion



Ummmm. Okay. I don't "go with the flow, either". I'm surprised and shocked at your response because I thought you were a more sensitive person than you are, apparently. That's all


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2009)

Tagalong. Thank you. Excellent post.

I am very similar to tagalong - I love satire and I am the first one to poke fun at ourselves - but this is not comedy and it is not funny.

Jill, something you should remember - while Americans mock us for things that are stereotype...we are constantly (such as now) being reminded at how ignorant many, many Americans are about their neighbours and the world. It is scenarios such as this...news...program that reiterates this fact to us.

As tagalong said, no one laughs at themselves better than us Canadians - but comedy is funny, mocking the military who is helping you is not comedy, nor is it funny and it is most certainly not funny that we have lost 116 of our brave soldiers.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry...I have to ask this. Are you bored, Jill, and are just trying to create a conflict? Seriously. It just seems wierd to me that someone wouldn't see why we'd be po'd by that. Boggles my mind actually...


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, Matt --

No, I'm not bored. Really busy actually with some out of the usual business dealings in addition to my normal "stuff".

Sincerely, parts of it were funny to me. Parts of it weren't, but honestly, I myself was not offended by any of it. I'm sorry if admitting that opinion of mine bothered some people. I would imagine I'm not the only individual who saw it and also found some humor in it and I'm probably not the only non-Canadian who isn't offended by it.

Of course I am as sensitive (or not, whatever people want to think) as always. Some things bother me, some things don't. This clip just didn't bother me and I am willing to "admit" it didn't and that some of it made me laugh.

Never did I say I didn't see why YOU would be offended, or that other Canadians would be, but just that I personally am not. It's just not a shared cause between us (snipes at Canadians), while I'm sure many other things are closer to both our hearts.

Jill

_PS For whatever it is worth, I actually just now listened a second time to see if I really missed something the first time. No reference to the deaths of Canadian soldiers. I have the same perspective I did the first time I listened and the "last word" still made me laugh. _


----------



## tagalong (Mar 25, 2009)

I already said that I thought _most_ of it was just lame, predictable and nothing more. There were no _direct_ references to Canadian soldiers dying, *Jill* - but the sneering at the military and its capability was inappropriate and ignorant/arrogant... especially on a day when 4 soldiers were killed in Afghanistan fighting that war on terrorism... did you know that when US troops were pulled from Afghanistan to invade Iraq that Canadian forces filled in the gaps they left behind?

Anyway, this is how that feels to Canadians fighting that war and their loved ones... all condoned by a major US network....


----------



## susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

> Never did I say I didn't see why YOU would be offended, or that other Canadians would be, but just that I personally am not.


That speaks volumes and truly saddens me.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 25, 2009)

> I'm sure I'm not the only one in the USA that felt the way I did watching the clip...


. 
I agree, probably many many more feel as you do and that is why my opinion of Fox is in the toilet and my respect for the U.S.A. has dropped considerably. Anyone who can laugh and make fun of people who are presently in harms way saying they need a break because they want manicures and pedicures and want to run on the beach, etc. etc. Perhpas they need a break because their emotions are raw on losing so many of their commarades in arm. Your attitude shows me and why other countries dislike the mentality of some in the U.S. and that is where arrogance and ignorance comes in which truly are not pretty personal attributes to have no matter where you live.

I want to thank all of you from the U.S. who understand how destructive the comments made by these imbeciles were. I was never a fan of Jerry Springer's show, trash t.v. but Fox is basically scrapping the bottom of the barrel but then why am I surprised, they were like this before this happened and this kind of news or commentary show appeals to certain types of people.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't see the clip--I don't get Fox and my computer doesn't like to run videos--but I read about it & that was enough. Totally poor taste. I refuse to call that clip "news", because it isn't news....it's simply 4 guys talking stupid about things they obviously don't know anything about...

One of the "panelists" is a comedian, and according to the CTV website a day or two ago, that comedian was supposed to perform in Canada soon (Edmonton I think, but I could have the wrong city). His performance has been cancelled since that program aired on Fox. Why? Because the theatre where he was to perform received threats. Canadians obviously don't want him here.

Anyone who thinks this was funny....on the weekend when 4 of our soldiers died in Afghanistan...did you see the CTV news program that gave a tribute to those 4 soldiers? The most touching of the 4 was the young father who was soon to be coming home to his wife and baby....a baby he got to know only because his wife was induced so that he could see his baby before he went overseas. It was very, very sad. And yeah, I imagine his wife--and the families of all 4--were really gladdened and amused by Fox if they happened to see that show. NOT.

I remember watching Smokey & the Bandit 2 and laughing when they did the stereotypical Mountie scene, with the row of Mounties, in full formal dress, on horseback, charging down the hillside, and the Bandit suggests they should go back to Canada and sit in the snow. That was a scene that made fun of Canada but without malice and I suspect most Canadians could laugh at it. This Fox farce is in an entirely different league. Tell me again what exactly was funny about it?


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 26, 2009)

That was and is truly disgusting. I don't watch any of the big news channels I only watch my local new station and CNBC for the stock market. I think they need to rethink their approach and their reporter lineup at this point. I do not and will believe this is the proper way to treat our neighbors and allies. As I have learned thru research I am more than likely related to many of our neighbors up north.


----------



## minifancier (Mar 26, 2009)

If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 26, 2009)

minifancier said:


> If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.



What the heck do T-W-O gays have to do with anything




Maybe you have the problem...


----------



## Bassett (Mar 26, 2009)

> If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.



No wonder I've never heard of this guy. I'm sound asleep at 2 in the morning. I'm sure you see and hear a lot at that time of the morning that you would not see during normal hours of tv. All the kooks are on then from what I hear. I just don't know.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 26, 2009)

minifancier said:


> If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.


So I guess the MAJORITY of Canadians all have a "problem". Guess you didn't bother informing yourself just how many Canadians were furious and how our government contacted Fox and asked for an apology or how our Prime Minister contacted your President. Oh I know it's just us Canadians, not important, no problem insulting us, we should just take it. For a country that is trying to salvage it's reputation internationally THIS kind of crap is doing the total opposite. You are sadly miss-informed if you think this didn't cause an uproar here in Canada and that it's only a few of us on this forum that are upset.

Being gay or straight has nothing to do with the individuals on Fox spewing this garbage. If I was gay I would be extremely insulted by your prejudice comment. I believe we have a couple of lesbian members on this forum and I am sure they aren't impressed either.

I am done with this topic and I truly feel sorry for those that "just don't get it".


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 26, 2009)

minifancier said:


> If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.



Wow that is about as offensive as the comments made on the show in the first place


----------



## tagalong (Mar 26, 2009)

> If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.


*minifancier*... Greg and his cohorts were SERIOUSLY offbase with those military remarks (and just lame and predictable with the rest of it). What true facts are you trying to present to excuse that? So everyone who was annoyed by their tasteless and clueless comments that were supposed to be hilarious "has a problem"?

Like... all of Canada. Okey-doke. Duly noted.





Wait a minute - Greg Gutfeld is gay? Well, that will be news to him... and his wife. He isn't. Not that it matters.

And what would that have to do with anything, anyway??!!

I will just have to adjust my warped, admittedly edgy sense of humour I guess... this is supposed to be _funny_ and mock-worthy...






[SIZE=8pt]I'm not laughing. [/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

minifancier said:


> *If ANYBODY is going to take that Red Eye show seriously then some people have a problem*/. It is after all 2AM CDT when it comes on and done by to gays. Just thought I would present the true facts of things.


Well, now... I was right there with you for a split second!!!





You all keep bringing up your dead soldiers and that is of course no laughing matter. However, dead soldiers had nothing to do with the clip you all are so excited about





Additionally, Canadians, you are really not a part of this particular show's target audience


----------



## Minimor (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, so now Canadians aren't supposed to be upset by this show because they weren't supposed to be watching it in the first place??





Oh my.

The clip was putting down the Canadian military....our dead soldiers are part of that military...therefore the two things are related.

but, it's after 2 am and even though I am not gay I guess the time frame probably makes my comments worthless, according to minifancier.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

That's really not what I meant, but it does seem like there's a group that goes out of its way to find things to be offended by. Like I said before, being surprised a show like that airs material that may be offensive to some is like being surprised the Jerry Springer Show is full of rednecks. But, whatever. I'm happy that I'm not offended by the show (I actually like it sometimes) and that I'm not upset by these threads


----------



## tagalong (Mar 27, 2009)

> Additionally, Canadians, you are really not a part of this particular show's target audience


HUH? So let me get this straight (as opposed to gay of course



) - it is okay to sneer like that as long as those you are sneering about may not be watching??

Ummm... Canadians have satellite reception too, you know. Even in Tuktoyaktuk.

And... the INTERNET. Surprising, I know. Imagine - such a pathetic country with a laughable military force that has apparently done nothing of consequence actually has modern technology!!





We keep bringing up "dead soldiers" as you put it (they are _such_ an inconvenience in this discussion



) as they happened to serve with the military that Greg & Co. found so unworthy and were so contemptuous of. Helping their allies. _As requested. _

But it seems that Faux Gnus is allowed to say and do whatever they want - and there is no end to the excuses that make it all just peachy-keen.







> That's really not what I meant, but it does seem like there's a group that goes out of its way to find things to be offended by. Like I said before, being surprised a show like that airs material that may be offensive to some is like being surprised the Jerry Springer Show is full of rednecks. But, whatever. I'm happy that I'm not offended by the show (I actually like it sometimes) and that I'm not upset by these threads



Wow *Jil*l - that's a pretty flip thing to say.

_"A group" that goes out of its way to find things to be offended by? _

Define that group as you see it. There's likely about 20 million of the poor pathetic creatures that you seem to have disdain for. This forum is but a teeny tiny sampling of what goes on Out There. And my friends and neighbours here - proud Americans - are also disgusted.

If you actually read any of my earlier posts, (I'll repeat myself) you should have noted that I said I watched Red Eye upon occasion. IF there is a somewhat interesting guest. Greg is rarely screamingly funny and usually just rather lame. I have never been offended by his boorish antics and fifth grade jokes (with apologies to fifth graders). I just consider the source. I have cringed a few times at things he has said that were a bit over the top. I have a warped sense of humour and laugh at stuff many people do not care for... but when Greg's smirking, smug panel started in on the military and demonstrated their arrogance amd ignorance - they crossed the line. I know they did not give a rip - but they dipped past lame satire and became offensive and insulting - and not in a _funny ha ha_ way. Unless, of course, those who gave their lives in service to their country AND ITS ALLIES tickle your funny bone.






By the way... flag-draped coffins have ALWAYS been shown in Canada.

They were never quietly kept from the public's view.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2009)

tagalong said:


> Wow *Jil*l - that's a pretty flip thing to say.
> "A group" that goes out of its way to find things to be offended by?


Yes. Based on many threads over the past year or so, I do think there are some resident drama queens and pot stirrers.

The bottom line is I feel one way about the clip, almost everyone else -- if not everyone else -- that bothered to reply on this thread feels another way. Yet, I would bet more people watch Red Eye than read this thread! While I did happen to be up in the middle of the night, it's not due to this thread. It feels kind of pointless to keep going around and around the same bush. I didn't mind the clip and laughed at part of it. You were offended by the clip and read things into it that I did not / do not. My "Last Word" -- What else is there really to say?


----------



## tagalong (Mar 27, 2009)

> Yes. Based on many threads over the past year or so, I do think there are some resident drama queens and pot stirrers.


*Jill* - that was not my point. It is not just people in this thread that were disgusted by that nonsense - I could link you to an assortment of Canadian telecasts and commentary that would show you that but it is pointless. You will not deign to look at them. And it is not just Canadians who found that offensive. Even the right wing afternoon radio talk show host here was POed about the arrogance that was on display.

Let's see....

How many political threads have I started just to stir the pot and fan the flames as many have done - all those faux incendiary emails that circulated during the campaign come to mind... ummmm.... that would be... none. Zero. Zilch.

Oh - I do not deny that some like to start things up and push buttons - you seem to take great pride in doing so



... but speaking only for myself - I have never done that. I may reply TO something... and then carry on from there. Guilty as charged in that case. But even then - I have never called people names or insulted them or told them to shut up and that their opinions were unimportant, ridiculous and unwanted - as happened many times in those threads. Not once.

So I will graciously pass the drama queen tiara and pot-stirrer sash on to more worthy recipients...





_... and I do not consider speaking up for The Fallen to be drama queenish or pot-stirring._


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Jill said:


> It feels kind of pointless to keep going around and around the same bush" -- What else is there really to say?



This I agree with totally. I should have stayed out of it as well but I have to admit that comment by minifancier sort of took me off guard - And I do see Jill's point it is no different really then someone being offended by anything on TV. Some are very tasteless to some and others find it funny. We are all different that is one reason there is so much to choose from on TV and thankfully we all can change the channel.


----------



## minifancier (Mar 28, 2009)

Well ratings don't lie, FOX is number one for a good reason.



> CNN's weekday prime-time ratings are relatively flat compared to last year during the primary campaign, up 1 percent from March 2008, according to Nielsen Media Research. Fox's ratings have jumped 30 percent and MSNBC, the new No. 2, is up 24 percent. The biggest growth in cable news is for CNN's partner, HLN, formerly Headline News, which is up 62 percent.
> *Fox remains on a mountain above its two closest competitors,* with its prime-time audience in March more than that of MSNBC and CNN combined. "The O'Reilly Factor" has done particularly well, keeping more of its postelection audience than anything else on CNN and MSNBC.
> 
> Through Wednesday, *Fox was averaging 2.73 million prime-time viewers in March.* MSNBC had 1.16 million and CNN had 1.14 million. The March ratings period ends Friday, and it's doubtful CNN will be able to overcome MSNBC.


http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=359...fid=100055&


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

I ♥ Fox News -- the other two major sources combined don't even have as many viewers. We poll here on LB a few months ago, revealing much the same degree of popularity


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, yes. Faux Noise and their Stalker Journalism.

http://thinkprogress.org/2009/03/23/watters-ambush/



> – The Stalking: Watters and his camera man accosted me at approximately 3:45 p.m. on Saturday, March 21, in Winchester, VA, which is a two-hour drive from Washington, DC.* My friend and I were in this small town for a short weekend vacation and had told no one about where we were going. I can only infer that the two men staked out my apartment and then followed me for two hours. Looking back, my friend and I remember seeing their tan SUV following us for much of the trip.*
> – The Ambush: Shortly after checking into our lodgings, we emerged and immediately saw two men walking toward us calling out my name. Watters said he was from Fox News, but never said his or his companion’s name, nor did he say he was with The O’Reilly Factor.
> 
> – The Surprise Attack: *Watters immediately began asking me why I was causing “pain and suffering” to the Alexa Foundation. He never gave me the context for his questions. Confused, I repeatedly asked him what he was talking about and whether he could refresh my memory, but he just continued shouting his question.*
> ...


I'm always happy to watch a news program that is okay with reporters in an unmarked vehicle following a civilian for TWO HOURS to ambush her and try and bully her into an interview.


----------



## Tango (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I just watched that clip. Pretty sad.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 28, 2009)

HUH? Sorry - double post...


----------



## tagalong (Mar 28, 2009)

> We poll here on LB a few months ago, revealing much the same degree of popularity


The unscientific LB "poll" mainly drew in those who already loved Fox and Fox exclusively and the "poll" arose from one of those threads... most others had given up on those threads long before that. But then, we have discussed that previously.

Truth of that poll - only 67 people voted. 43.28 % of them voted for Fox News so round it off to 29... on a poll that was about Fox News. So everyone else who bothered to even take part in the poll voted for a variety of sources - which I think is wise - and that was the majority opinion. 38 people voted not for Fox News - but for some other source. Or multiple sources.

Fox News' ratings are understandably going to chart high - that is a bit of a no-brainer... those who do not follow them have a varyng choice of sources that do not constantly hit them over the head with how _fair and (un)balanced _they are.... and have a wider range of input and opinions between them... ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, MSNBC, CNN etc. Thus viewership is more spread out and not concentrated on just one source. Which is pretty much what that small LB poll showed. And many people do not watch the news channels on a constant basis in prime time anyway. They would rather be watching _Dancing With The Stars_.... they pulled in over 20 million viewers for the last show - and I wasn't one of them!





Around here - talk radio ratings show that NPR is far ahead of anyone else - with the station that has hosts at both ends of the spectrum (truly trying to be fair and balanced) coming behind them... and the Limbaugh-esque more conservative station behind them. It is also regional - I expect that those radio placings would be the complete reverse in other parts of the country...


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 28, 2009)

Well fox is one sided and if you are not a republican than look out, it's very much the same mentality I see here from those that watch fox and are republicans so it doesn't surprise me one bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTkFU4MtubU

Fox is very very popular with republicans and they use the same tactics that Fox does. JMHO


----------



## mininik (Mar 28, 2009)

OH! Shut up, Danielle!

That's it, cut her mic...




she's making entirely too much sense!




ya!


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2009)

*Through Wednesday, Fox was averaging 2.73 million prime-time viewers in March. MSNBC had 1.16 million and CNN had 1.14 million.*



Danielle_E. said:


> Fox is very very popular with republicans...


So what are the democrats watching? American Idol?


----------



## Sonya (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Jill...watch it I watch American Idol...oh wait I dvr Idol so I can watch Fox on teus and wed nights...lol


----------



## mininik (Mar 28, 2009)

Jill said:


> *Through Wednesday, Fox was averaging 2.73 million prime-time viewers in March. MSNBC had 1.16 million and CNN had 1.14 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I, for one, am not watching anything as we do not have a TV.

United States population estimate as of July, 2009: 307,212,123

0-14 years: 20.2% (male 31,639,127/female 30,305,704)

15-64 years: 67% (male 102,665,043/female 103,129,321)

65 years and over: 12.8% (male 16,901,232/female 22,571,696) (2009 est.)

Looks like some of them are probably watching Sesame Street:


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm usually watching The Daily Show or Olbermann-they're about as unbiased as O Rly, so it's almost purely for entertainment purposes.

And we're okay with Stalker Journalism? I'm just checking, because I thought it was pretty appalling.


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

LowriseMinis said:


> I'm usually watching The Daily Show or Olbermann-they're about as unbiased as O Rly, so it's almost purely for entertainment purposes.
> And we're okay with Stalker Journalism? I'm just checking, because I thought it was pretty appalling.


*Lowrise*, I didn't click the link you or someone else shared about "stalker journalism". It just didn't interest me





It's good to know that the LB Demographic trend in the poll you and I remember didn't skew anything away from the National trend when it comes to Fox's viewership. "Our" results here were completely in line with the Nation as a whole





We all know FOX the most popular TV news source in the USA and you have to figure there are some good reasons





As I said before, I love and appreciate FOX News. However, you don't have to love it with me. You can keep watching the Daily Show


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 29, 2009)

and here are Americans that all watch Fox, ROFLMAO


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 29, 2009)

Jill said:


> *Lowrise*, I didn't click the link you or someone else shared about "stalker journalism". It just didn't interest me


Okay, that's fine. But I copy/pasted some of the info because I know how troublesome clicking on links can be. O'Reilly sent one of his guys out to follow this woman. They followed her from her house for TWO HOURS, and then ambushed her as soon as she stepped out of her car.

No one at Fox is denying this, and in fact they've already used portions of this "interview". So not only did they do this, but they're absolutely not ashamed about it. Last I heard UPS pulled their sponsorship from The O RLY Factor and others were considering it.

If that's the kind of journalism you support, fine. It's just one more reason for me to avoid Faux Noise.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope no Americans here took offence at me posting the satire show we have with Rick Mercer. I know darn well that the majority of Americans are well informed.

Before I sign off totally on this topic I would ask you to please watch this video and perhaps it will explain why Canadians reacted the way they did to these bafoons making fun of our military at this juncture in time. The timing is what is bad and makes their comments so crass and ignorant.

I am happy though that one of your stations (news) did make this report early because it may explain why the uproar by millions in Canada. I have family (my mom's brother) who is American so please don't think that I have less respect for any of you, I don't. I have to admit I can't respect though an individual who thinks this was comical at this time in our history. If we weren't in Afghanistan and trying to help in the war against Bin Laden and the Taliban(9/11) then that would be fine, but our men and women are trying to help the U.S. and other countries, including our own, be safer for us and our children and the generations to come.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1R8qLAmkLU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEsJB80R2TM...feature=related


----------



## minifancier (Mar 29, 2009)

Well let UPS Leave if they want to. If they want to give up the number one cable news station and especially the highly rated Bill O Reilly show so be I am sure others will be begging at the door to be on such a large audience show in high viewership as that. More then twice the amount of folks that watch those other 2 stations. And Why is Bill's show so high in the ratings because he gave up his radio show to spend more time on the TV show.~! And WHO do you think took over Bill's spot on the radio??? My good friend Fred Thompson~!!


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 29, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Guess it just goes to show the types of MORONS these networks hire. Do they really think that kind of insulting drivel is appreciated by anyone. That anyone would fine THAT entertaining. How insulting and ignorant.Good Lord



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 29, 2009)

minifancier said:


> Well let UPS Leave if they want to. If they want to give up the number one cable news station and especially the highly rated Bill O Reilly show so be I am sure others will be begging at the door to be on such a large audience show in high viewership as that. More then twice the amount of folks that watch those other 2 stations. And Why is Bill's show so high in the ratings because he gave up his radio show to spend more time on the TV show.~! And WHO do you think took over Bill's spot on the radio??? My good friend Fred Thompson~!!


I'm just clarifying. You're saying it is perfectly acceptable for O RLY to send his people out to follow a civilian woman for TWO HOURS and then ambush her and bully her into an interview as soon as she step out of her car?


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lowrise*, I cannot speak for minifancier but personally -- when I feel like watching Bill O'Reilly, I will continue to do so. The only time "stalker media" has or will cross my mind is when I see you've typed the phrase. FOX News is the number one tv news source and Bill O'Reilly's show is extremely popular. I don't see any of that changing, in particular as times go on and more people look for something better than the left wing, single sided, main stream media. The only thing this thread changed in my life is that I added a "season pass" to my TIVO to start recording Red Eye so when I'm in the mood to watch it, I can.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## tagalong (Mar 29, 2009)

> It's good to know that the LB Demographic trend in the poll you and I remember didn't skew anything away from the National trend when it comes to Fox's viewership. "Our" results here were completely in line with the Nation as a whole


*Jill* - you are skewing the results in your head to meet what you wanted it to show, though. It actually does not show that at all. I'll repost what I said earlier....

Truth of that poll - only 67 people voted. 43.28 % of them voted for Fox News so round it up to 29. Many had already turned away from those threads. So everyone else who bothered to even take part in the poll voted for a variety of sources that they preferred - *and that was the majority opinion.* 38 people voted not for Fox News - but for some other source. And often noted that they used _multiple_ sources.

So actually, no - Fox News is not watched by the majority of Americans. A greater percentage of viewers look elsewhere for their news. It may just not be from one source. Which is far more of a balanced outlook.

If you are NOT going to actually watch some of the tactics O'Reilly has used - and always will - and is proud of... well, saying it does not interest you is a bit of a cop out. Like - if you do not acknowledge it, it will just go away or it must not be so. That is simply sticking your head in the sand. It is a side of Fox News that you have decided to ignore, I guess. It's like wearing blinders with a very tight over-check.

O'Reilly has never been about actual news - even when he was on _Inside Edition_. He is mainly about - O'Reilly. Shouting down and talking over his guests... ambushing, shrilly howling at them to shut up... that seems to be his preferred tone of late - and not a show that is thoughtful and interesting. That does managee to happen upon occasion - somehow. Most of it is about his inflated ego - and talking out of both sides of his mouth at once. He will say something to get a rise out of people - and then contradict himself later... he is actually a lot funnier at times than the Red Eye show... only Red Eye is_ trying_ to be funny, Bill isn't. Even though he cracks me up...

Bill - the champion of free speech - warning callers to his show about what will happen to them if they say anything he does not like... he has used variations of this line _many_ times. Often delivered at the top of his lungs.

_"When you call us, ladies and gentlemen, just so you know, we do have your phone number, and if you say anything untoward, obscene, or anything like that, Fox security will then contact your local authorities, and you will be held accountable."_

Yep - the Fox thought police will hunt you down. You will be "held accountable" if you do not agree with him.





In front of a largely black audience at a charity event where the entertainment, a black singing group called the Best Men were late...

_"Does anyone know where the Best Men are? I hope they're not in the parking lot stealing our hubcaps." _

That went over reeeeally well, as you can imagine.

Anyway - I think Fox should cancel Red Eye and rerun O'Reilly then - far more entertaining...

And the sexual harrassment suit a Fox producer filed against him - and what he had said to her - will always make me look at falafel suspiciously.... ick.

I will not quote that garbage here... but you can google it...



unless you prefer the blinders and overcheck approach.


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

Tag, I had _very_ little influence over these (massive) numbers and no ability to skew them





_*Date -- March 27, 2009:*_

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Through Wednesday, Fox was averaging 2.73 million prime-time viewers in March. MSNBC had 1.16 million and CNN had 1.14 million.
[SIZE=8pt]Source: http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=359...fid=100055&[/SIZE]

In my opinion, beating BOTH of your primary competitors' results when they're added together is substantially meaningful. And I think it's pretty neat that our little poll here on LB so accurately measured the pulse of the Nation as a whole when it comes to the best source for news on TV!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 29, 2009)

I have pointed out in the past that many members have several accounts. So those people can vote many times. So I really dont think you can really count on what that poll showed

Kay


----------



## tagalong (Mar 29, 2009)

> In my opinion, beating BOTH of your primary competitors results when they're added together is substantially meaningful. And I think it's pretty neat that our little poll here on LB so accurately measured the pulse of the Nation as a whole when it comes to *the best source for news on TV*!


Bolding mine.

*Jill* - that may be your opinion - but that is NOT what that means.... and that is definitely not what that little LB poll showed.

*The majority opinion on your LB poll (that you are ignoring) was that people looked anywhere but Fox for their news.* You did not have a "many sources" choice so they just had to pick one when that may not have been the correct answer. I know it wasn't for me. Those are your numbers - there for all to see. And that national poll went the same way. CNN and MSNBC are pretty close to the same views so as you said - add them together - 2.30 million. And then consider the additional sources that were not mentioned. It is NOT a coronation of Fox News as The Best/Only Source as you insist... ratings twist in the wind anyway. They change as often as the weather does at times... and a difference of .4 million can happen during a commercial break..

BTW - by ratings standards *all* those numbers really stink. A sitcom that pulled such low numbers would get axed quickly...





Let's ask Bill. He always claims that his show - and Fox News - are a No Spin Zone. Yep - and I have oceanfront property in Arizona I'd like to sell you....


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

kaykay said:


> I have pointed out in the past that many members have several accounts. So those people can vote many times. So I really dont think you can really count on what that poll showed
> 
> Kay


I _guess_ someone might want to set up a dozen LB accounts just to make FOX look real popular on LB (... really?), but sorta doubt that MSN is skewing their and CNN's results at such a huge loss to FOX's because they're trying to impress anyone



And wonder of wonders, the LB poll, unscientific as it was, really mirrored these actual national numbers -- so based on the LB poll mirroring something that is not in debate, I do think I can count what the LB poll showed as accurately depicting the LB member's viewership





_*Date -- March 27, 2009:*_

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Through Wednesday, Fox was averaging 2.73 million prime-time viewers in March. MSNBC had 1.16 million and CNN had 1.14 million.
[SIZE=8pt]Source: http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=359...fid=100055&[/SIZE]


----------



## tagalong (Mar 29, 2009)

> And wonder of wonders, the LB poll, unscientific as it was, really mirrored these actual national numbers -- so based on the LB poll mirroring something that is not in debate, I do think I can count what the LB poll showed as accurately depicting the LB member's viewership.


I have no issues with that - but you keep ignoring what that poll actually told you... as I noted in my last post.





BTW again - what you keep quoting is the ratings for a time period - not an actual poll. _The vast majority of Americans were not watching *any* news channel._

Off to the barn...


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

tagalong said:


> Off to the barn...


You and me both


----------



## LowriseMinis (Mar 29, 2009)

And as far as I'm concerned, continuing to support a show after they *sent out people to stalk someone for two hours* is the same as condoning that activity. Not that I was a viewer anyway, but I don't see how someone could not be appalled by this.

I guess it's okay as long as it's 'your guy'.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 29, 2009)

> I guess someone might want to set up a dozen LB accounts just to make FOX look real popular on LB (... really?),


no jill i never said or implied that they did it to skew a poll on fox news. but it is a fact that many members on here have different accounts with different names. I do not---- but know many that have a lot of accounts. Which is no big deal but it can really mess up a poll.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 29, 2009)

kaykay said:


> > I guess someone might want to set up a dozen LB accounts just to make FOX look real popular on LB (... really?),
> 
> 
> no jill i never said or implied that they did it to skew a poll on fox news. but it is a fact that many members on here have different accounts with different names. I do not---- but know many that have a lot of accounts. Which is no big deal but it can really mess up a poll.



Hmmmm. Very interesting


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

kaykay said:


> ... but it is a fact that many members on here have different accounts with different names. I do not---- but know many that have a lot of accounts...


That's interesting, Kay. How do you know many LB members have various profiles and names?





It would be really intersting to learn how you can check out who is who and who and that person too





I know I have my one account, and Harvey has his... I use mine more than he uses his though


----------



## kaykay (Mar 29, 2009)

*Again I am not saying there is anything wrong with having several accounts. * To each their own! But I know one person I talked to said they had 4 and this was long before the fox poll LOL. And many others have personally told me that they have several accounts. Also most of us have seen right here on the back porch people accidentally post with a different name and explain that they have a couple different names. I believe that was on some of the political threads when that happened.

*Its not a big deal. But it would definitely make a poll unreliable. *


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

kaykay said:


> But I know one person I talked to said they had 4 and this was long before the fox poll LOL. And many others have personally told me that they have several accounts.


Well, that's really odd but interesting. I do sort of care if someone is pretending to be more than one person and communicating with me as both, but "whatever"... I've not known it might be going and of course we're all probably wondering which of your friends have been confessing it to you





However, multiple LB accounts wouldn't account for the fact that the March viewership of FOX News was more than twice that of the two closest competitors -- as reported by MSN on 3/27/09. So again, the LB poll and what's actually happening in the Nation match up


----------



## tagalong (Mar 29, 2009)

> So again, the LB poll and what's actually happening in the Nation match up


Saying it over and over again does not make it so. The numbers that you collected prove that. The facts.





The LB poll showed that the majority watched _anything OTHER_ than Fox. 67 votes. 29 watched only Fox. 38 watched an assortment of other sources.

You tell me what those numbers say - But I suspect you do not even actually read what I post and just brush past in disdain.

And the ratings for that period (not a poll asking anyone what they would watch for news) showed that Fox had a good viewership - but it was not a runaway and complete endorsement as you insist. It winds up very close when you put the two similar sources (CNN and MSNBC) together. The facts there are that most Americans were not watching *any *news at all.

But I understand that spin will always be how wonderful Fox is. Questionable journalism and support of bullying egotistical blowhards like O'Reilly not withstanding...





And some of us occasionally watch Fox just to see what is going on.... not in unwavering support. Bill is usually good for a headscratch - and often a laugh or two at the complete outrageousness of it all. I tend to think that some of his schtick is an act...


----------



## kaykay (Mar 29, 2009)

> Well, that's really odd but interesting. I do sort of care if someone is pretending to be more than one person and communicating with me as both, but "whatever"... I've not known it might be going and of course we're all probably wondering which of your friends have been confessing it to you


Once again you are making way more out of it then what I said. I* never *said anyone was pretending to be someone else. And no where did I say they were "friends" of mine. Please do not put words in my mouth. People have different reasons for wanting several accounts and like I said to each their own. I only have one. If its so important to you---- go look back through the old political threads LOL.


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

*Kay*, As looooooooong as those threads get, it might be like finding a needle in a haystack. But if I get time later this week (between running the business, studying and fooling with those four legged wonders...), I might have a browse





Sorry to have assumed that the people who told you their "secrets" were friends of yours


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 29, 2009)

Jill said:


> However, multiple LB accounts wouldn't account for the fact that the March viewership of FOX News was more than twice that of the two closest competitors -- as reported by MSN on 3/27/09. So again, the LB poll and what's actually happening in the Nation match up


Theres the rub. Just because someone watches, doesnt mean they find it trustworthy. I have recently watched Rush, basically to see if he was as much an idiot as I thought , but I digress. Watching and thinking it trustworthy, are 2 different things. Guess thats why polls are worded specific ways.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 29, 2009)

Ladies.... Luv you all but really now...

















remember they make remote controls you do not have to watch anything you find offensive or untrustworthy


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2009)

Pepipony said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > However, multiple LB accounts wouldn't account for the fact that the March viewership of FOX News was more than twice that of the two closest competitors -- as reported by MSN on 3/27/09. So again, the LB poll and what's actually happening in the Nation match up
> ...


So you figure that FOX News is the number one source for TV news because the people who made it the most poopular think it's untrustworthy?





I don't usually tune in the news for entertainment value, but who knows... maybe some do


----------



## minifancier (Mar 30, 2009)

Jill said:


> kaykay said:
> 
> 
> > But I know one person I talked to said they had 4 and this was long before the fox poll LOL. And many others have personally told me that they have several accounts.
> ...


Well I NEVER Voted on the LB poll about fox news and yet I support and watch Fox News as I have Fox News on TV right now.~!

So if there are more people out there like me the FOX News Poll on LB Would be even Higher yet in Numbers~!

And may be very close to that National ratings of Twice as Many Listen to FOX News then those other 2 news stations combined. And forget about Multiple accounts on LB that doesn't even hold water.~!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 30, 2009)

So the poll that was posted earlier, didnt ask or state how many people were watching FOX , but was asking what station they found the most trustworthy? Sorry, I thought it asked what people were watching. Which can be 2 totally different things. I watch FOX at times, but dont find it all that trustworthy or unbiased would be a better word.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 30, 2009)

I too feel that Fox news is the least bias of all the news stations. But frankly, I hate listening to any of the news stations anymore,(including local ones) as everything is negative. I would rather go on line and read just what I need to know and try and avoid all of the newscasters opinions and negativeness.

As for these IDIOTS!! Shame on them!!! There are always jerks acting like jerks to try and sell something. Shock Jocks are what they are called. Like Howard Stern. Problem is, too many people like them and think it is funny to put people or a country down. Sure makes Amerians look like jerks.


----------



## Reble (Mar 30, 2009)

Watching Bill O'Reilly on the View...

He said the reason they are number one, because of the free give aways.

Been on for 12 and half years, and the View he said started the same time for 12 years.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm just now catching up with this thread and reading your opinions for the first time, Jill. I see some others have already expressed theirs in reply, and perhaps it's been beaten to death in the upcoming pages I have yet to read, but I will take the liberty of expressing my opinion, too.

You are quite correct, obviously, that your opinion wasn't a popular one, and God knows you're entitled to it. I believe those who have died for our countries have made that possible for all of us. I do wish, though, that once you expressed your opinion you would have left it at that and perhaps even left the thread, rather than continuing to offend others. Your comments are equally as hurtful and distasteful to me as the skit on that Fox program. I do agree with you about considering the source, but that does not excuse their behavious or comments. You say things don't really offend you unless you feel they hit too close to home. If verbally attacking one's military even, or especially, in jest at, coincidentally, the time that four of their soldiers have just been killed, doesn't hit too close to home, I wonder what does. I don't really, because I don't care.



Jill said:


> Be as shocked as you'd like to be. I'm not going to go with the flow and act like something appalls me when it didn't. You can pretty much count on me to give my opinion (popular or not) when others are giving theirs. Last I checked, I wasn't running for class office.
> How would I feel if the same were said about the USA? I wouldn't be offended because what was said is too far and away removed from what is true or what is thought to be realistic about the USA to be offensive. Things don't really offend me unless I feel they either hit too close to home or that a number of people will think it is true. Honestly, the theme they touched on regarding Canada is one I've seen discussed in much the same way on many similar shows as well as in comedy programs. Note the theme hardly revolved around the plight of individual Canadian soldiers and part of what was otherwise said was funny to me.
> 
> If you cannot consider the source, a late night commentary program that often features the likes of comedian Jim Norton _(who I also find funny... shocking? who cares...)_ and then be surprised that you were able to find some potentially offensive material was aired is like watching Jerry Springer and being alarmed that there are a bunch of rednecks on stage (my half hearted apologies to any forum member who has been a guest on the Jerry Springer Show).


----------

